# What Critters are Making These Holes?



## tperk100 (May 29, 2021)

Never seen holes like this before. Anyone tell me what causes them? And if we need to do some kind of control, what would it be?

Thanks much!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Squirrels or frogs


----------

